

Pitting cloud against cloud - aufreak3
http://www.technologyreview.in/computing/25815/

======
Jun8
I went there to get some insightful plots but found that "The researchers
aren't yet willing to disclose the performance scores of specific providers,
but they plan to make their tools publicly available."

